# Crypt ID. (Thanks)



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

What Crypt is this? Is it Cryptocoryne striolata ?
I plant it in my tank. Just take it out to take a picture.

can anyone help to identify? thanks


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

where did you get it from and any location, flower to id? The leaves seems to lack of some characteristics of a striolata that I've before.

Looks like a wendtii tropica otherwise.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

lorba said:


> where did you get it from and any location, flower to id? The leaves seems to lack of some characteristics of a striolata that I've before.
> 
> Looks like a wendtii tropica otherwise.


Thanks Roland.
I doubt it c. striolata as i think c. striolata leaf is bigger.
When i got it from a friend, it leave is more green. After i transfer into my tank. The new leaf turn boron red, in water it more red. not much of boron color.

So what crypt you have now?

Thanks
Best regards
TS


----------

